# Advice please



## briannejames (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't know if what i need is an advice or prayers but below is my situation.
I met my wife in 2011, she was the prettiest girl ever. She was just 19 then and i was 25. We dated for 3 years and got married in 2014. She lives in the US and i live in Canada now. Before then, we both lived together in Belgium. Before we got married i discovered that she had been cheating on me but each time i confronted her she will go defensive even though she knows what she did. I engaged her december 2013 and caught her with another man in Feb 2014. I was so mad but still yet married her in April 2014. After that she has cheated on me with several guys (5 or 6) or more guys. I have forgiven her and keep praying and wishing she will change. She told me she does not know why she does all what she does. That she loves me and will never want to lost me. In total if not mistaking, she has cheater on me from 2013 to date with more than 12 guys (yes i have the evidence of all this). But when i confront her she says it is just sex and nothing more and that she think she has become very weak when it comes t sex. I am still willing to forgive her and take her back and make her move to Canada but now she says she thinks she rushed into marriage. She does not say she loves me anymore. Worse Thing now is, she has started sleeping with women, and when i asked her she said it was just her fantasy and that she thinks her not having a penis penetrate her, she does not feel guilty of cheating. Please i need your advice on this.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Why are you guys not living together? 
How did you end up in different countries at the moment? 

You knew who she was, yet you still wanted marriage? 
Unfortunately a piece of paper and a metal ring can't change people. 
If you want fidelity, you may have to look elsewhere. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

When a bell gets struck really hard, the whole neighborhood hears it.

When a man gets struck very hard in the head there is no pain, only stars, flashes and confusion.

What was your question? My head is now starting to hurt.

Why should we believe this story? 

Your question will cause us to question your self worth, your sanity.

Is this what you want?


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Doesn't sound like you have much of a marriage to me. What exactly are you trying to hold on to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

The problem isn't her.

It's you.

Fix you and this problem will go away.

Best of luck!


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

What exactly do you need advise on? What out come do you expect besides divorce? She sleeps with anything that walks on two legs and she doesn't love you. File for divorce and get an STD test.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

why on earth would you want to be married to someone who has slept with 12 other men since you got married? Grow a pair and do the right thing.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

She sure does get around. Get yourself checked out for STDs. 

The praying isn't working for you. She is exactly who she is. 

Time to file for divorce.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I get you love her, but you realize she is a serial cheater and she has no respect for you WHAT SO EVER!!!!!!!!!!!! do you get that? Dear God man grow up and get some self respect because she certainly has none for you, get it for yourself....there is no happy ending to this at all. and while your at it get your self checked out for STDs....and God's sake please do not get her pregnant, you have paid enough living with her.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

She is bullying you, men who are not strong get bullied. You must figure out why you are allowing yourself to be abused. She picked you because she knew you would emotionally (possibly financially) subsidize her lifestyle while she could go out and be with other men/woman. At the very least open up your marriage at least that would be fair. There is nothing fair in this situation.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My advice is to get the hell away from her NOW. Divorce her immediately. And get yourself into some counseling to find out why you allow yourself to be treated this way.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

briannejames said:


> Before we got married i discovered that she had been cheating on me but each time i confronted her she will go defensive even though she knows what she did. I engaged her december 2013 and caught her with another man in Feb 2014. I was so mad but still yet married her in April 2014.


What did you expect? That she wouldn't cheat again? She showed you who she was - a serial cheater none the less; yet you still married her. What in the hell were you thinking?

Divorce her. Then get some counseling to overcome your deep seeded lack of self respect and co-dependence.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Um........

:slap::banghead:

:wtf::soapbox:

Why are you still married. 

Heck you knew she was a cheat when you married. 

Now she is tired of being with someone who has no self respect. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Please seek some help for your low self esteem.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I need a raised eyebrow emoji...


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow 12 times! Go to your local library, find the Guinness Book of World Records, and look up the record for most times a wife has cheated on her husband. Then just go for it and try to break that record.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Brian my man. You knew the girl had hot coal in her britches when you married her. Whatjew fussing about it now for. Of course she stopped telling you she loves you. She doesn't have to do that anymore. If she's in the U.S. and you're in Canada, how often you get laid? She getting in on a regular basis while you are left with widow thumb and her four daughters. Think about how some cowboy here in the States is melting into her puzzy while you're scratching your head trying to figure out how to make it work for you.
Here one way to get a return on your marriage investment. Since she's now into women, have you thought about forgiving her as long as she can set you up, on a regular basis, with a couple of her girlfriends. Since you already know she doesn't give a rats azz about you , why not let her have your place place as a base of operation with the ladies as long a you can get a piece of the action. It ain't a bad trade off until you can find something better. May as well make the best of a bad situation.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She thinks she rushed into marriage, huh?

Then it is way past time to rush her out of your marriage!


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Brianne,

All the posts have said what you need to know.
Your wife probably has a sex addiction of some sort, she probably also has STDs, now with women, she is really screwed up.
Tell her to get help and divorce her pronto. You cannot fix her.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I personally think the OP is not coming back, deep down he knows the right action is everything we expressed here but that is not the answers he wants to hear, he wants a fairy tale happy ending where she realizes that he is the man she wants after all of her mistakes. Maybe he will come to truth one day....until then I wish you good luck....you might want to try SI, they are good at keeping your nightmare ....errr....I mean your dreams alive.


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

The OP has a serious handicap; he has no ballls or spine….This doormat condition he has is going to take a lot more help than he got here. He may not come back to his own thread because he cannot face the truth.


----------

